# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Tránh bị viêm nhiễm khi mang thai, mẹ bầu nên ăn gì?

## nghianv

_Do sự tăng đột biến của các loại hoóc-môn, “vùng tam giác mật” của mẹ bầu thường có nguy cơ bị các loại vi khuẩn tấn công nhiều hơn, hệ quả thường thấy là cảm giác ngứa cùng nguy cơ viêm nhiễm tăng cao. Vậy nên cần có 1 chế độ ăn uống khoa học giúp cho mẹ bầu tránh bị viêm nhiễm_
1.Nam việt quất
Chứa nhiều chất ô-xy hóa cũng như những hợp chất a-xít, thường xuyên ăn hoặc uống nước ép nam việt quất có thể ngăn ngừa những vi khuẩn gây nhiễm trùng, đồng thời giúp cân bằng nồng độ pH trong âm đạo.
2.Bà bầu ăn sữa chua giúp ngăn ngừa nấm âm đạo
Trong sữa chua chứa Lactobacillus, một loại probiotic có tác dụng ngăn ngừa sự phát triển của các loại nấm âm đạo. Hơn nữa, sữa chua còn chứa nhiều vitamin và các khoáng chất có lợi cho sức khỏe mẹ và bé, nhưng lại không chứa quá nhiều năng lượng làm mẹ bầu tăng cân nhiều. Quá nhiều lợi ích, mẹ còn chờ gì mà không thêm ngay sữa chua vào thực đơn dinh dưỡng khi mang thai của mình?
Lưu ý: Chỉ nên chọn sữa chua ít đường hoặc không đường, bởi “nạp” quá nhiều đường lại chính là nguyên nhân giúp nấm phát triển hơn.
3.Khoai lang
Không chỉ tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa, khoai lang còn chứa nhiều dưỡng chất cần thiết cho một thai kỳ khỏe mạnh. Ngoài lượng vitamin A dồi dào, hàm lượng canxi cùng a-xít folic trong khoai lang cũng cao hơn hẳn so với nhiều loại rau củ khác. Đặc biệt, các chuyên gia cũng phát hiện ra rằng, bà bầu ăn khoai lang cũng góp phần tăng cường khả năng sản sinh ra hoóc-môn giúp bạn luôn năng động và giúp thành tử cung khỏe mạnh.
4.Tỏi
Từ lâu đã được biết đến như một “thần dược” phòng ngừa và điều trị cảm cúm khi mang thai hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên, rất ít người biết thành phần của tỏi cũng có tác dụng tiêu diệt và điều trị nấm âm đạo hiệu quả.
Đính kèm 85
>>> xem thêm: siêu âm thai nhi 26 tuần tuổi
5.Rau xanh, trái cây
Thực tế, ngay cả khi không cần phòng ngừa viêm nhiễm khi mang thai, một thực đơn giàu rau xanh, trái cây cũng đã rất tốt cho sức khỏe bà bầu. Vitamin C chứa nhiều trong trái cây có tác dụng tăng cường sức đề kháng, rất hữu ích trong quá trình điều trị nấm, viêm nhiễm. Tuy nhiên, khi chọn trái cây, mẹ bầu nên ưu tiên những loại trái có hàm lượng đường tự nhiên thấp, như táo, dâu, bưởi, dưa…
6.Chocolate đen
Với thành phần hữu cơ cao, ít đường và calories, chocolate đen là lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho chế độ dinh dưỡng khi mang thai. Chocolate đen chứa nhiều chất chống ô-xy hóa có tác dụng tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, bảo vệ cơ thể khỏi sự tấn công của các loại vi khuẩn. Hơn nữa, nghiên cứu cũng cho thấy bà bầu ăn chocolate đen có tác dụng giảm 50% nguy cơ tiền sản giật.
7.Hạnh nhân
Chất kẽm có trong hạnh nhân là chất khoáng thiết yếu giúp điều tiết hoóc-môn trong cơ thể cũng như cân bằng nồng độ pH trong âm đạo, bảo vệ “cô bé” khỏi những vi khuẩn gây hại. Theo khuyến cáo của các chuyên gia, mỗi ngày chỉ cần ăn một ít hạt nhân cũng sẽ giúp cơ thể phòng chống vi-rút hiệu quả, đồng thời cũng tăng khả năng lành bệnh.
8.Quả bơ
Bà bầu ăn bơ giúp bổ sung lượng chất béo cần thiết cho sự phát triển trí não của thai nhi, nhất là trong tam cá nguyệt thứ 3. Điều này hẳn mẹ bầu nào cũng biết. Tuy nhiên, chắc hẳn bạn sẽ cảm thấy bất ngờ khi biết lượng chất béo này cũng có tác dụng giữ gìn sức khỏe “cô bé”.
Lưu ý dành cho mẹ
Bên cạnh những thực phẩm cần ăn, các chuyên gia cũng lưu ý mẹ bầu những thực phẩm cần tránh để không làm tình trạng viêm nhiễm trở nên nghiêm trọng hơn. Nghiên cứu cho thấy một chế độ dinh dưỡng giàu tinh bột, đường có thể kích thích sự phát triển của nấm Candida, thủ phạm chính gây nhiễm nấm âm đạo. Vì vậy, trong quá trình điều trị viêm nhiễm khi mang thai, bạn nên hạn chế những thực phẩm chứa nhiều đường như bánh kẹo, nước ngọt, nước trái cây đóng hộp…, thực phẩm chứa nhiều tinh bột đơn giản như gạo, bánh mì trắng…
*Để được tư vấn gói dịch vụ Thai sản trọn gói tại Bệnh viện Bảo Sơn, mẹ bầu vui lòng gọi tới Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770 để được tư vấn miễn phí.*
>>> tham khảo: siêu âm thai 3d4d
chi phí khám phụ khoa

----------

